# Those really cheap e-books



## archer88iv (Jan 14, 2012)

Ok, you know when you do the "under five dollars" search, or whatever, on Amazon and Barnes and Noble when you're trying to fill up your e-reader with fresh grist, and you get all these books by people you've never heard of for like 3.99, or 5.99, or .99, or whatever...

1) How do those people get their work listed?

2) Do they actually make any money?

I'm especially looking for others here who have experience with that kind of publishing.


----------



## WriterJohnB (Jan 21, 2012)

You go here for Kindle: https://kdp.amazon.com/self-publish...ttps://kdp.amazon.com/self-publishing/signin&

You can also use Smashwords, which will put your e-book on everything other than Amazon.

And, no, most people make very little money, unless they figure out how to promote the book effectively, which is very, very, very hard to do.

It may take you a while to figure it out, but it's all free.

Take care,

JohnB


----------



## maire (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes they do, Amazon does take a percentage of profits.


----------



## BabaYaga (Jan 23, 2012)

I've been wondering- is there an independent review service available that anyone has heard of? I am interested in trying a few self-published books, but I don't want to spend even the 3.99 (yes, I am that stingy) on something I wont enjoy. I would love to know what others think of the book, what it's about, etc. beforehand. Then I might be inclined to get a couple at a time instead of one at a go... 

If not, there may be a blog in it...


----------



## maire (Jan 23, 2012)

You must have heard of netgalley which is when you sign up and request ARCS from publishers, who use to test out the market and get some reviews before the book is published?

Also you can view all kindle books first few pages on Amazon.com/.co.uk website. Or you can send samples to your laptop/ipod/kindle. Just download the kindle software.


----------



## BabaYaga (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks maire, I don't have a kindle, didn't know I could download the software for my laptop and, no, I haven't heard of netgalley- so thanks for the post, I'm going to check out all of the above.


----------



## maire (Jan 23, 2012)

That's fine. Amazon.com: Kindle for PC - Read Kindle eBooks on your PC For Kindle for PC

Have fun reading!


----------



## Elena Andrews (Feb 14, 2012)

archer88iv said:


> Ok, you know when you do the "under five dollars" search, or whatever, on Amazon and Barnes and Noble when you're trying to fill up your e-reader with fresh grist, and you get all these books by people you've never heard of for like 3.99, or 5.99, or .99, or whatever...
> 
> 1) How do those people get their work listed?
> 
> ...



I hope they do. I just published my first ebook the other day and uploaded it to B&N and Amazon. I'll let you know how it goes but it's a lot of marketing on my end and my husband's end.


----------



## MJCaan (Jul 18, 2012)

Congratulations on publishing!  PLease keep us updated on how things are going.  I'm hoping to do the same thing, and was wondering about the marketing aspect myself.


----------

